# wanted: any Orlando area unit, check in April 11 or 12 or 13 (Fri/Sat/Sun)



## tuc (Mar 4, 2014)

I plan to arrive on either Saturday or Sunday (4/12 or 4/13) and check out Friday (4/18), so I will be wasting a few days of an exchange week. Since I'll be checking out on Friday, I could also virtually "check in" on Friday (4/11) so long as I don't have to be there in person.

I prefer at least 1BR, but Hotel units are acceptable.

RCI has some _Extra Vacation_ units for $400-$500, so I'm really trying to be a cheapskate and do better. I realize that it's Easter week, so that might not be possible. (Hotwire/Priceline have some decent hotels for $55-$65 night, plus fees, so that's an option too) I'll try RCI Instant Exchange when I get within the 30-day window.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 4, 2014)

tuc said:


> I plan to arrive on either Saturday or Sunday (4/12 or 4/13) and check out Friday (4/18), so I will be wasting a few days of an exchange week. Since I'll be checking out on Friday, I could also virtually "check in" on Friday (4/11) so long as I don't have to be there in person.
> 
> I prefer at least 1BR, but Hotel units are acceptable.
> 
> ...



Are you looking for a rental for less than $400-500 for the week? There's a number of units available in RCI weeks and points right now for those dates


----------



## tuc (Mar 4, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Are you looking for a rental for less than $400-500 for the week? There's a number of units available in RCI weeks and points right now for those dates





tuc said:


> RCI has some _Extra Vacation_ units for $400-$500, so I'm really trying to be a cheapskate and do better.



Indeed.

I had checked Points but not (until just now) Weeks. Their inventory is similar.

Platinum Interchange often has weeks for $200, but not for this particular week. I can't say I blame them.


----------



## Forever29 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sent you a private message regarding a room if interested.


----------



## tuc (Mar 25, 2014)

My request has been resolved. (I was eventually able to book an Instant Exchange.) Thanks to everyone who contacted me.


----------

